# Cutting board



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

anywhere in Canada, Toronto where I can buy a reasonably priced walnut cutting board. Has to be at least 16x12x1


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

Any woodworker should be able to fix you up. If you want it cheap, go to someone who doesn't earn a living from his woodwork.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No professional woodworker would be cheap here, and I would not trust just any pro to do end-grain boards, they require exceptional wood and experience in construction in order to hold up over time, BoardSmith is the only one I know of that can be trusted 100% here.

Edge grain will be lots less money, I'd stick with that, do a google and I'm sure you'll find some you'l like. Stick with single-wood construction, mixing differing density woods causes splits.


----------

